# Pumpkins



## Emily's mom (Nov 2, 2007)

Did I imagine it, can donkeys eat pumpkins, do you have to clean out the guts first and seeds, or can they eat the whole thing?

Have to run son in to town to go to work, can't write more


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Nov 2, 2007)

Emily's mom said:


> Did I imagine it, can donkeys eat pumpkins, do you have to clean out the guts first and seeds, or can they eat the whole thing?


From what I have read, people just throw the whole pumpkin in for the donkeys to trash and eat! What fun!





Hopefully someone will clarify this who has tried it


----------

